# Canadian equipment voltage?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe ours can handle 100v-240v right?

So, will this item be compatible in Canada?
Aquarium Fish Tank External Filter Cotton Film Processing HX 005 220 240V 680L H | eBay


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You cannot use that filter on our system .. It is 220 volt only and our house current is 110 / 120 Volt. 

The only things that are often dual voltage are "power bricks" for recharging our electronic toys. Motors, and appliances are all 110/ 120 volt for plug in ones , with the exception of electric stoves, hot water tanks and laundry dryers which are all normally 220v. Your lights and plug in auxiliary heaters are all 120v, as are all aquarium heaters and power filters sold in North America .. Most of Asia and Europe use 220 volt / 50 cycle domestic service. Canada , the US and Mexico use 120 Volt, with the exception of heavy duty power users like the stoves and dryers I mentioned in the house , and some home shop tools like larger welders. Unless a Chinese or European ad on Ebay or other sites say the appliance is 120 volt , it will not work on our mains.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Why not write the seller and ask whether they sell the same item for N America, 120V


----------

